# Does it matter if transdermal supplements contain FODMAPs?



## J44 (May 14, 2012)

Hi there,

I'm currently on the low FODMAP diet, which has been of great help in controlling my IBS-D symptoms.

However, I've just bought a glucosmaine gel which contains many high FODMAP ingredients, as well as the main ingredient itself being "one of the most abundant monosaccharides" (courtesy of Wikipedia!)

My question is, as this is a transdermal application, does that matter? I'm assuming that such supplements go straight through the skin and into the cells, meaning that the gastrointestinal system isn't affected - therefore surely FODMAPs aren't a problem in this case? If someone could let me know that would be fantastic.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Shaylu (Feb 12, 2013)

It probably won't give you digestive issues if used in moderation but I'd keep an eye out for aches, pains and maybe brain fog type of issues. ESP if you have leaky gut and already already susceptible. That's my take on it. Good luck!


----------



## J44 (May 14, 2012)

Thanks for the reply and advice Shaylu, much appreciated!


----------

